# Drivers window not fully closing



## mf371 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi All.

Next question, the drivers side window does not quite fully close when you shut the door and turn the ignition on. There is a gap of approx 3mm, which obviously lets some water in and wind noise. I know there have been issues with windows , but have not come across this one. Is there any way to adjust this? or is the mechanism faulty ?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Try a window reset.
Normal procedure is Door open, Ign on, engine running is better as battery at full volts.
Window all the way down, holding switch. Window all the way up, holding switch. Release switch, hold up again for 5 seconds.
Repeat more than once.
Hoggy.


----------



## mf371 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks Hoggy, sounds like a top tip , will give it a try.


----------



## mf371 (Mar 12, 2016)

Unfortunately this has not worked , tried a few times, the window does actually rise as the door is shut but just not enough , so looks like door panel off ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Door panel off and adjust the runners 
Or loosen the clamps on the glass, lift the glass a few mm then tighten 
Then do the window reset

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mf371 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ok thanks, thats what I thought,never had the door card off of a TT, any thing to look out for ?


----------



## markgb (Feb 28, 2014)

Try opening / closing windows with you key in the lock.
Had the same with mine today.
Both windows had gone out of sync.

Try turning the key clock wise, to unlock and hold there unil windows are down. 
Then anti clockwise to lock, and the windows will go up to the top.

Hope it works.


----------



## mf371 (Mar 12, 2016)

Found it. There is a post in the Knowledge section. You can adjust the closing height of the window from 2 holes in the bottom of the door. Should have looked there first , but finding my way around the Forum. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Try a window reset.
> Normal procedure is Door open, Ign on, engine running is better as battery at full volts.
> Window all the way down, holding switch. Window all the way up, holding switch. Release switch, hold up again for 5 seconds.
> Repeat more than once.
> Hoggy.


Just wanted to say a big thank you for this solution, my driver's side window got stuck about 2" from the top after disconnecting battery for a short while.

It baffled me at first until I realised that after following the above, I had to close the door and then raise the window fully.

This forum really is an excellent source.


----------

